# Endura Humvee Plus gloves review



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I couldn't find a way to add a review for these so...

I was on vacation in Spain and there was a really awesome bike shop a couple of blocks from our hotel so I had to check it out. 

They had some store brand gloves that I thought were pretty awesome for only 18 euro, and a lot of Mavic gloves which I've never seen here in the States, nice ones too.

I tried on the Endura Humvee Plus and liked them immediately. I haven't seen these in a store here either. They have the usual terry cloth on the thumb, but it also extends all the way up to the tip of the index finger...every glove should have that. They have just enough cushion on the palms, less than my current Specialized BG gel, but in a good way and the extra protection around the edge of the thumb and index finger is spot on. The outside, knuckle portion of the glove is just protective and stretchy enough. The wrist area seems to be made of wetsuit-like material with the usual velcro closure, although it seems they would fit great even without the closure. 

The only minor quibble I have is the 'Eddie Van Halen-type' grippy stuff on the palm is just a bit too grippy. 

Overall I'm loving these gloves.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Hummvee Plus Glove | Endura, Inc.


----------

